

HN: Hire me? (Free btw) - bsso

THE OFFER<p>I'm willing to do a few small (10-20 hours) iOS development jobs for a few HNers at no cost whatsoever. Bonus points if it's for your startup or you have work leading on in to the future.<p>WHAT I CAN DO<p>I love anything web-based. I'm primarily an iOS guy, but I love Ruby (Sinatra in particular and Rails is cool too). I've done some PHP too. I also do frontend work.<p>If you need something that I can't do yet, note that I love learning new things — how do you think I got myself into all this?<p>If you need more information on past projects, hook me up and I'll be able to show you.<p>WHY I'M DOING THIS<p>I've been teaching myself this stuff over the last few years, but I don't have too much to show for it. I want to freelance, so I'm trying to build up my portfolio, and doing some free work occurred to me as a great way to do so while making new contacts at the same time. I tried this approach with success a couple of weeks back and I'm trying it again at a larger scale now.<p>CAVEATS<p>I just ask that requests be very limited in scope (say, something that would take a decent developer a few days), and I should be able to show the work in my portfolio. Also, I'm only free the first time. Finally, if I get many requests somehow, I may have to turn some down. But I doubt that will happen.<p>YOU SHOULD CONTACT ME<p>Even if you're not sure, or don't need it until later. What do you have to lose? Not money. What might you gain? A competent coder, or at least some work done by one. Please contact me now!<p>Email: ross@boun.cr
======
fidanov
What do I have to lose?

I have my time to lose and my time is precious.

You offer to work for free. Therefore there is always the risk of lack of
commitment to the work.

By the way, I often receive similar offers from Indian consultancies, by phone
or by email. Your offer puts you in competition with them and positions you in
the same playing field. If you want to grow a successful high paying
consultancy that is definitely not the place to put yourself in.

------
struppi
I see what you are trying to do here, and I wish you all the best for your
freelancing career. But I am not sure if this is the right way to do it. I
know, it's better to work for free than to be cheap. But still, I am in doubt.

I have tried something similar, and it did not work out. Not at all. I am a
freelancer and I normally work alone, but in this case I was working together
with a company. The company was offering a free day of consulting, and I was
one of the consultants you could book for free. There was not a single
response.

Later I read some posts from patio11 about how people will not value your time
or service when you work for free, and I think this was exactly the problem in
what we tried.

Anyway, good luck, maybe this works for you. I would love to read a follow-up
story from you!

------
daleharvey
Work on Open Source, build your own projects, do some work for a charitable
cause.

I dont think I could recommend doing random jobs for some startup who is
willing to take on someone for free work

